# Browse with DirecTiVo??



## J.W. (Nov 8, 2002)

Well I am now a D* convert. Got activated last night and use a Philips DSR7000 as my only receiver. I split the output to the bedroom. Anyway, I just switched from the 508 and I miss being able to "Browse" the other channels on the bottom without changing the channel or going to the Guide. Can this be done on the TiVo? It seems that I have to either actually switch channels or go into the Guide, which takes a little getting used to. In fact, I liked the guide better on the 508, but I'm sure the TiVo features will make up for that. Any other tips/tricks would be of great help. Thanks.

J.W.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There is no browse feature in the DirecTivo.

IMHO, the 50x series was a good standalone receiver as well as a pretty good timer-based receiver, but not worth the $4.95 that Dish wanted. The DirecTivo allows you to switch between two channels, but the features for a stand-alone receiver are a bit lacking. Heck, the grid-guide comes up slower than the 501 guide. If you wanted a receiver for live TV, the HBH-SA is a much better and more powerful receiver than the DirecTivo, 50x, or 301.

But, for DVRing shows, the DirecTivo does this job well.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

The beauty of TiVo is that you can just pause the show you're watching, THEN browse around the guide. When you're done searching, go right back to watching where you left off. I also missed the browse I had with Dish Network. It'll take a few weeks to get used to it, but you'll get the hang of it. Then you'll wonder HOW you ever lived WITHOUT it!!


----------



## Scalper (Feb 14, 2003)

Also you will watch less and less of LIVE TV. The only thing I watch live anymore is Sports, and I buffer that too.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

EricG said:


> The beauty of TiVo is that you can just pause the show you're watching, THEN browse around the guide. When you're done searching, go right back to watching where you left off. I also missed the browse I had with Dish Network. It'll take a few weeks to get used to it, but you'll get the hang of it. Then you'll wonder HOW you ever lived WITHOUT it!!


I think the whole point of having the browse feature is that you don't have to stop watching live or recored TV. This is one feature I am really going to miss.

Though I guess if you plan ahead thne there is no reason to worry about what else is on. If it is something good then you will already be recording it.

Tivo should still have this feature. It has been on receivers for many years. No reason why Tivo should not have it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind is that the DirecTivo's aren't designed to be used primarily to watch Live TV. I know many find this feature lacking, but it just isn't designed the best for it. The majority of it's feature set is designed around the fact that you *aren't* going to be watching Live TV but spending most of your time watching your season passes.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Not very good assumptions on Tivo's part. I for one would always want to know "ehat else is on" even if I am watching a recorded show.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually their assumption is pretty dead on. Majority of people with Tivo's could care less what is on live tv. Obviously you don't fall into that category and some others don't as well. But most are like me and could care less what is actually on "right now". Only thing I watch live is sports and even that at 30 minutes or so behind live so that I don't have to watch any commercials. Probably want to stop by the Tivo community and check it out and you'll see what I mean.

I certainly agree that there is no "right" or "wrong" way to watch TV, but Tivo is certainly not for someone that watches a lot of Live TV (unless you don't care about the "extras" that might come on a stand alone receiver).


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

TIVO is a horrible receiver. Great PVR, but a horrible receiver.


----------



## bmacbride (Oct 22, 2002)

I was thinking of switching from Dish to Direct TV. Without the browse feature, I may not do it. 

I use the browse every time I watch TV. It is great because I can watch TV and BROWSE for something better.

I also do not want to change channels looking for something becase of the delay in the picutre tuning in.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

I'll agree with Timco on this one. TIVO & live TV do NOT get along at all. That said, about 4 weeks into it, I don't really know what live TV is anymore, anyway.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

If you get TiVo you'll learn to stop wasting time looking for something better. Record what you WANT to watch and watch it WHEN you want.



bmacbride said:


> I use the browse every time I watch TV. It is great because I can watch TV and BROWSE for something better.


----------



## bmacbride (Oct 22, 2002)

I actually have the dish PVR so I already record things, but I still like to see what else is on while I watch somehting.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

There is no wrong way to watch TV.


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

I agree as well. I had the 508 and now I am on DTivo. I love the system but the browse feature would be nice. Even could be used while watching something that was recorded. We have friends come over that want to see what is on TV while we would be watching somethng.

Even putting the vidio in a window with the guide would be cool.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Pause and THEN bring up the guide. This way you won't miss any of the show. With E*'s browse feature you're splitting your attention between watching your show AND the browse banner.


----------

